# The Great White Hunter!



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Years ago we lived on a quiet country road. I had a black cat and a little white kitten. Every day, Blacky rushed into a meadow, came back carrying a mouse and ran between the slats to the area under the porch ( typical of old houses) with his catch.

Little Fluffy watched this every day with great interest. Finally, while I was working in the flower bed in front of the porch, Fluffy dashed into the meadow, stayed a while, and came tearing back with something in her mouth, just like Blacky! I couldn't wait to see what she had caught at her tiny size. She ran between the slats, and started tearing away at her catch! Just as Blacky did! I got very close to the slats and looked....it was a clump of grass! Her first catch!


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Awww, that's sweet! I can't remember the first thing my cat caught, probably a frog or something.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hahaha! How sweet! That's pretty smart for a kitten!!

tanyuh


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

That is the cutest story!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How cute! I'm sure it would of really caught something but the grass was all the kitten needed hehe :wink:


----------

